# Papierkorb + ISP ISPConfig 2.2.19



## planet_fox (15. Jan. 2008)

Hi 

Mir ist heute aufgefallen wenn ich was lösche danach tabellen optimiere,
sagt er mir konfiguration wird aktuallisiert.Mach ich das ein weiteres mal gleiche meldung. ist das normal ? . Nur wenn ich den browser cache lösche dann gehts.


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2008)

Das ist ja ein merkwürdiges verhalten *confused* Hast Du in phpmyadmin mal die Tabellen überprüft, ob irgendwelche Fehler vorliegen?


----------



## planet_fox (28. Jan. 2008)

> Das ist ja ein merkwürdiges verhalten *confused* Hast Du in phpmyadmin mal die Tabellen überprüft, ob irgendwelche Fehler vorliegen?


Wie meinst du das genau


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2008)

Es gibt in phpmyadmin auch eine Option, Tabellen zu reparieren. Geht genauso wie das optimieren.


----------

